# Satoru Gojo vs Adult Naruto



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2020)

Speed is equal

Discuss

PS: wanna the limit of that guy compared to HST.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 23, 2020)

Naruto wont ever reach him because of infinity and then he gets Purple'd from existence


Explanation for those that come into this thread later


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> Naruto wont ever reach him because of infinity and then he gets Purple'd from existence
> 
> 
> Explanation for those that come into this thread later


Nothing change with speed unequal? Damn, he is that broken?


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Nothing change with speed unequal? Damn, he is that broken?


With Speed Unequal I wouldn't be sure cause while Infinity is Automatic and auto recognizes targets based on mass and speed, We still have yet to see Gojo go all out yet


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> With Speed Unequal I wouldn't be sure cause while Infinity is Automatic and auto recognizes targets based on mass and speed, We still have yet to see Gojo go all out yet


Are you sure his ability is passive? Or he has to activate it by himself with awareness?


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

So even if someone destroy the planet, the explosion will never reach him because of infinity? Well he will die in space if that was the case (Naruto can't blow up the planet, just saying as a posibility of killing him if someone could do it)


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Are you sure is ability is passive? Or he has to activate it by himself outside of his awareness?


After getting bodied once in the past when it wasn't he trained himself to not only auto heal his brain so it doesnt overloard it but he also set it up to be automatic. If I could find the scan I would post it.

He also has his Territorial Expansion

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 




It essentially makes anyone in it experience "Infinity"


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> So even if someone destroy the planet, the explosion will never reach him because of infinity? Well he will die in space if that was the case (Naruto can't blow up the planet, just saying as a posibility of killing him if someone could do it)


Now come on akira you kow better than that. You and I both know if the planet was destroyed even if he survived with infinity he would die in the vacuum of space. But no, Infinity isnt that busted


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> After getting bodied once in the past when it wasn't he trained himself to not only auto heal his brain so it doesnt overloard it but he also set it up to be automatic. If I could find the scan I would post it.
> 
> He also has his Territorial Expansion
> 
> ...


Yeah, he solo Naruto verse lol beside Genjutsu users then.

Tomorow, he will face yeehaw


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2020)

1vs1

gojo can solo the hst, so simple


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> Now come on akira you kow better than that. You and I both know if the planet was destroyed even if he survived with infinity he would die in the vacuum of space. But no, Infinity isnt that busted


It was a bait, but it didn't reach you because of infinity, too bad.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> 1vs1
> 
> gojo can solo the hst, so simple


Hell teams of at least 4 people would still struggle depending on whos in the team


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> 1vs1
> 
> gojo can solo the hst, so simple


Pretty sure both Ichibei and Yeehaw can defeat him because their abilities ignore the concept of distance and space.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Pretty sure both Ichibei and Yeehaw can defeat him because their abilities ignore the concept of distance and space.


Yhwach would get fucked hardcore by Immeasurable Void. Imagine seeing the first second of every timeline infinitly?


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> Yhwach would get fucked hardcore by Immeasurable Void. Imagine seeing the first second of every timeline infinitly?


I doubt it since he has access to countless timelines (described as countless grain of sand, each grain is a future) and knowledge from all futures (beside the PIS obviously)

And he will kill him from the future anyway, you can do shit toward an attack that comes from the future

Gojo isn't immune to sealing too, Yeehaw can easily seal him with his weird Quincy abilities


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> I doubt it since he has access to countless timelines and knowledge from all futures (beside the PIS obviously)
> 
> And he will kill from the future anyway, you can do shit toward an attack that comes from the future
> 
> Gojo isn't immune to sealing too, Yeehaw can easily seal him as him with his weird Quincy abilities


Yhwach also has no answer to someone who can make the impossible possible. He has no way to counter Red, Blue or Purple. Also Gojo has the Six-Eyes which lets him know how strong or dangerous an opponent is and what their abilities are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> Yhwach also has no answer to someone who can make the impossible possible. He has no way to counter Red, Blue or Purple. Also Gojo has the Six-Eyes which lets him know how strong or dangerous an opponent is and what their abilities are.


Aren't that NLF? All his moves are spatial hax anyway.

Yeehaw has too many hax and immortality with auto ressurection to lose plus you can't dodge or do nothing against an attack that comes from the future.

Before the fight even start, Yeehaw will know everything about him and his abilities lol.


----------



## Grinningfox (Oct 24, 2020)

@WorldsStrongest  Satoru Gojo is one of the dudes from Jujutsu Kaisen ( the manga I told you to check out )


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Dude is broken but as long as HST has Ichibei or Yeehaw, neither Julius nor Gojo can't solo it.

More if it is 100% Yeehaw with all those Quincies hax that belong to him that Kubo nerfed him from because he was already too broken with the Almighty alone (which got nerfed with PIS as well)

Long life Mustache.

They can casually solo all the rest tho.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 24, 2020)

What’s the deal with curtains? Thought they were just barriers that could have set conditions. As I remember Gojo getting repelled by a curtain that burnt his hand when he tried passing through


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 24, 2020)

Jackalinthebox said:


> What’s the deal with curtains? Thought they were just barriers that could have set conditions. As I remember Gojo getting repelled by a curtain that burnt his hand when he tried passing through


Someone specifically made a curtain that was able to let anyone but Gojo in.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 24, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> Someone specifically made a curtain that was able to let anyone but Gojo in.


So his abilities can’t bypass barriers?


----------



## Worldbreaker (Oct 24, 2020)

Can Gojo hurt Naruto with Purple?


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 24, 2020)

Jackalinthebox said:


> So his abilities can’t bypass barriers?


Nah, the barrier was tailor-made to stop Gojo and everything that is Gojo. He can normally break barriers but I think theres something bad that happens to people inside of it if you do that


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 24, 2020)

Worldbreaker said:


> Can Gojo hurt Naruto with Purple?


I would say so, Purple just delete shit


----------



## Atem (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Are you sure his ability is passive? Or he has to activate it by himself with awareness?


It's specifically always on. And in his youth he maintained it for days on end except for one time he didn't, and that was the only time somebody was able to hurt him. Since then he grew so paranoid that it's never ever off. Kinda like how Musashi didn't bathe because he was afraid somebody would attack him.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 24, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> Nah, the barrier was tailor-made to stop Gojo and everything that is Gojo. He can normally break barriers but I think theres something bad that happens to people inside of it if you do that


So you think the barrier has spatial manipulation resistance or are you saying the barrier has hax that would make it entirely invulnerable against anyone it’s made to keep out? Not aware of breaking barriers causing side effects to those within


Masterblack06 said:


> I would say so, Purple just delete shit


Purple is combining repulsion and attraction, which creates an “expulsion of imaginary mass” is what JB translated it as. Does the spatial/matter deletion part come from the Viz trans?


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Anomander Rake said:


> It's specifically always on. And in his youth he maintained it for days on end except for one time he didn't, and that was the only time somebody was able to hurt him. Since then he grew so paranoid that it's never ever off. Kinda like how Musashi didn't bathe because he was afraid somebody would attack him.


Even in his sleep, it is on?


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 24, 2020)

Jackalinthebox said:


> So you think the barrier has spatial manipulation resistance or are you saying the barrier has hax that would make it entirely invulnerable against anyone it’s made to keep out? Not aware of breaking barriers causing side effects to those within


 No idea to be honest. Theres still a lot of stuff that could use explaining in the story.



Jackalinthebox said:


> Purple is combining repulsion and attraction, which creates an “expulsion of imaginary mass” is what JB translated it as. Does the spatial/matter deletion part come from the Viz trans?


I say it deleted stuff because of what it looked like.

It doesn't look like it just destroyed stuff, it looks like he just straight up erased a large gash in the earth


----------



## Atem (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Even in his sleep, it is on?



It's like I didn't just finish telling you this. The incident where he was hurt was specifically planned then because it was the only time he _ever _shut it off. So, his enemies took advantage of that.

Otherwise, everyone would be attacking him in his sleep. Just like they attacked him when he shut it off.

And The Almighty only works via attacks Yolo can actually use. He has no feasible way in any _possible _future to cross the infinite distance between himself and Satoru Gojo.

And in no possible future would Satoru Gojo ever turn it off again. He learned the hard way why that's a bad idea.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Anomander Rake said:


> It's like I didn't just finish telling you this. The incident where he was hurt was specifically planned then because it was the only time he _ever _shut it off. So, his enemies took advantage of that.
> 
> Otherwise, everyone would be attacking him in his sleep. Just like they attacked him when he shut it off.
> 
> ...


Aren't the Almighty attack from the future, conceptual type of attack where concept like distance doesn't mean anything?

Regardless anyway, he could still seal him casually.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Aren't the Almighty attack from the future, conceptual type of attack where concept like distance doesn't mean anything?
> 
> Regardless anyway, he could still seal him casually.


In the manga the only reason he got sealed IIRC is because they forced him to turn off his Infinity. Can Yhwach do that?


----------



## Atem (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Aren't the Almighty attack from the future, conceptual type of attack where concept like distance doesn't mean anything?



This distance is well and truly infinite. You could fast-forward to the heat death of the universe, and Yolo's attacks would still be nowhere near him. You need feats of crossing or destroying infinite distances.

Say for example people in Arcanum could probably do it. As on the daily basis they interact with each other. Despite some of them being in their own bubble of reality that's infinite in size.



> Regardless anyway, he could still seal him casually.



How would he even reach him in order to seal him in the first place? It would be like Yolo trying to seal somebody on the other end of the universe.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> In the manga the only reason he got sealed IIRC is because they forced him to turn off his Infinity. Can Yhwach do that?


I mean Yhwach can seal his ability or steal it for himself, not seal him physically lol

Regardless like I said, Almighty is an ability which disregard the concept of space and distance, it is a conceptual type of attack where he decide and manipulate the future as he wishes and change any outcomes.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Anomander Rake said:


> This distance is well and truly infinite. You could fast-forward to the heat death of the universe, and Yolo's attacks would still be nowhere near him. You need feats of crossing or destroying infinite distances.
> 
> 
> 
> How would he even reach him in order to seal him in the first place? It would be like Yolo trying to seal somebody on the other end of the universe.


Like I said, it doesn't matter if it is infinite since Yolo attack is conceptual type or reality warping type if you want to push it.

He literally manipulate the very future on his whim but obviously his ability got nerfed at the end with PIS.

He will seal and steal his very ability for himself, not physically seal him.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 24, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> No idea to be honest. Theres still a lot of stuff that could use explaining in the story.
> 
> 
> I say it deleted stuff because of what it looked like.
> ...


Fair enough

Hmm the explanation of an expulsion of mass makes me think it could just be a shockwave that pulverizes stuff rather than say a void that deletes stuff like Vanilla Ice’s Cream. Don’t we see it create a shockwave that sent trees flying? Plus the trench has some smoke coming from it


----------



## Atem (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Like I said, it doesn't matter if it is infinite since Yolo attack is conceptual type or reality warping type if you want to push it.
> 
> He literally manipulate the very future on his whim but obviously his ability got nerfed at the end with PIS.



In what future is it possible for Yolo to zip across an infinite distance? It doesn't matter how far in the future you go. Something in the realm of time can't even reach that. It would just keep on going forever, and ever. No amount of conventional speed would allow this. You need literally beyond infinite speed. And that's not something that can be measured within the logistics of time.

Therefore The Almighty would have no power over him because no matter how far in the future he goes? There is no future that exists where he will ever be able to reach him.



> He will seal and steal his very ability for himself, not physically seal him.



How would he be able to seal him when he's that far away from him? Yolo's range isn't that impressive.



Anomander Rake said:


> How would he even reach him in order to seal him in the first place? It would be like Yolo trying to seal somebody on the other end of the universe.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Anomander Rake said:


> In what future is it possible for Yolo to zip across an infinite distance? It doesn't matter how far in the future you go. Something in the realm of time can't even reach that. It would just keep on going forever, and ever. No amount of conventional speed would allow this. You need literally beyond infinite speed. And that's not something that can be measured within the logistics of time.
> 
> Therefore The Almighty would have no power over him because no matter how far in the future he goes? There is no future that exists where he will ever be able to reach him.
> 
> ...


Why you believe that Almighty is a hax that works on conventional means, it doesn't lol.

Yolo abilities are beyond the concept of physics or speed or science dude, dude mess with the entire future and countless others futures at the same time without moving at all. That is conceptual hax or reality warping hax.

You realize that it doesn't matter since his sealing directly target his ability right? It is instantenous and doesn't travel to him.

You will have a point if his sealing means physically sealing him as a person.

You also forgot the stealing ability point.


----------



## Atem (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Why you believe that Almighty is a hax that works on conventional means, it doesn't lol.



I am not saying it works by conventional means. I am saying it hasn't been shown to give Yolo something as ridiculous as beyond infinite speed. Which it demonstratively has not.



> Yolo abilities are beyond the concept of physics or speed, dude mess with the entire future and countless others futures at the same time without moving at all.



All these people weren't _more _than trillions of lightyears away from him. They were within the range of how he could effect them. Satoru Gojo is not within that range. He's not even in the same galaxy of that range.



> You realize that it doesn't matter since his sealing directly target his ability right? It is instantenous and doesn't travel to him.



When has his sealing ability worked on targets that are an infinite distance away from him? When has it been proven to ignore time and space entirely?



> You will have a point if his sealing means physically sealing him as a person.



His power deals with him directly, and where he is. There are infinite layers of it between himself, and those around him.

He would have to seal each and every individual layer. And there are an infinite number of them.

How long do you think that will take?

An infinite amount of time, and in that time Satoru Gojo will have repeatedly blasted him to bits.



> You also forgot the stealing ability point.



No, I didn't. What's the range of his sealing ability? Can it even reach across an infinite distance?


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Anomander Rake said:


> I am not saying it works by conventional means. I am saying it hasn't been shown to give Yolo something as ridiculous as beyond infinite speed. Which it demonstratively has not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter besides his ability is outside the conventional metrics that you call "speed" and work outside of it.

Heck the mechanics of his ability is literally outside of any conventional metrics that you can use, like I say it is either conceptual type or reality warping type.

concept like infinite distance is meaningless in this case because Yolo ability doesn't require any travel at all. He decides what he want from the future and it happens no matter what as long as he see it.

The ability is what cause that Infinity distance as an effect, he steal the very ability about from him, like I said, you are assuming some traveling here where there is none, it has instantaneous effect and it target the very ability itself, forget Satoru.


----------



## Atem (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> It doesn't matter besides his ability is outside the conventional metrics that you call "speed" and work outside of it.



That does not mean you can claim it grants Yolo beyond infinite speed. When has it done anything remotely like that? When has Yolo flown across the ether to the other end of the universe?



> Heck the mechanics of his ability is literally outside of any conventional metrics that you can use, like I say it is either conceptual type or reality warping type.



That does not mean you can give it the ability to do literally anything. Due to how broadly defined it is. We go by what it has actually done. Not by what you think it can do. Has it given Yolo the ability to attack someone from across infinite distances? Has it given Yolo the ability to effect someone in any way across infinite distances?



> concept like infinite distance is meaningless in this case because Yolo abilitie doesn't require any travel at all. He decides what he want from the future and it happens no matter what as long as he see it.



No limit fallacy. The only things that it can bring about are possible futures. Not any future regardless of how impossible or insane it is. He wouldn't be able to bring about a future where he becomes Galactus for example. There is a limit to everything.



> The ability is what cause that Infinity distance as an effect, he steal the very ability about from him, like I said, you are assuming some traveling here where there is none, it has instantaneous effect and it target the very ability itself, forget Satoru.



I am not going to because he needs to actually reach Satoru Gojo if he wants to steal the ability, and he simply can't. The Almighty has never given him the ability to move across or effect things that are an infinite distance away from him. It just made possible futures come about, and in what future is it possible for Yolo to suddenly be so fast he can cross literally infinite distances?


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Anomander Rake said:


> That does not mean you can claim it grants Yolo beyond infinite speed. When has it done anything remotely like that? When has Yolo flown across the ether to the other end of the universe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't grant it to him, I said that his ability works outside of the metrics that you call "speed" or "distance".

That is all.

That is why PIS exist, he literally can manipulate the future as he wishes and do whatever he want even stupid thing as ignoring his own death by changing the future where he is still alive, he can mess with the laws of reality via his ability.

How it is NLF when he had far higher DC and Dura than Satoru? The mechanics of the Almighty is outside of the metrics of physics whereas the mechanics of Gojo's ability depends on it.

Like I said, Yolo can steal any abilities, regardless of their natures, obviously sound NLF but luckily his stats are far higher than Gojo, therefore it passes here.


----------



## Atem (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> I don't grant it to him, I said that his ability works outside of the metrics that you call "speed" or "distance".



You have yet to prove that The Almighty works regardless of distance even when that distance is literally infinite. You're the one defining it as beyond these concepts. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.



> That is all.



You are literally giving it powers it is not shown to have.



> That is why PIS exist, he literally can manipulate the future as he wishes and do whatever he want even stupid thing as ignoring his own death by changing the future where he is still alive, he can mess with the laws of reality via his ability.



That only proves that he can bring himself back to life. Not that he can become Galactus, or move across or effect something from an infinite distance away. The fact he can resurrect himself does not prove that he can give himself infinite speed. This is like using the fact that somebody could set a car on fire with their mind to say they can fly. Completely different things.



> How it is NLF when he had far higher DC and Dura than Satoru? The mechanics of the Almighty is outside of the metrics of physics whereas the mechanics of Gojo's ability depends on it.



Satoru Gojo's ability has nothing to do with durability or DC. It's advanced spatial manipulation based on a philosophical concept that does not tangibly exist outside the realm of thought. That exists to make impossible events possible. Such as -1 being a thing. It's reality warping on a much more complex scale than The Almighty.



> Like I said, Yolo can steal any abilities, regardless of their natures, obviously sound NLF but luckily his stats are far higher than Gojo, therefore it passes here.



No, it doesn't because we haven't seen Yolo reality-warp something that's infinite in size. Satoru Gojo can, and does so constantly with his curse. Casually on a everyday basis without ever turning it off.

Satoru Gojo would arguably be universal in "durability" and "dc" due to the nature of his curse.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Anomander Rake said:


> You have yet to prove that The Almighty works regardless of distance even when that distance is literally infinite. You're the one defining it as beyond these concepts. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you apply toward an attack that come from a meta physical concept that you call "the future"? I think it is on you to demonstrate that such kind of ability need metric like distance or speed here due to the very mechanics of said ability.

I don't.

Naw, that isn't as simple as a mere Ressurection, he literally manipulated an entire timeline (future) when changed his death. It proves indeed that he can mess with the laws of reality, physics aren't any exception.

Aren't his ability spatial type? I doubt that it is more complex as the ability manipulate a countless amount of futures at the same time and makes anything ability that Yhwach see as powerless, as he did with Ichibei where he literally ignored and nullified his conceptual ability.

Reality warping ignores the very concept that it is infinite in size as it ignored conceptual concepts like Ichibei abilities or death via manipulating an entire timeline.

Well, not dura and dc as he can't destroy the Universe with his ability nor it tank something.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 24, 2020)

Why are we talking about Yhwach anyway? He serves no purpose and has no relevance to this thread. We gotta drop it now


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> Why are we talking about Yhwach anyway? He serves no purpose and has no relevance to this thread. We gotta drop it now


Yeah true but it is fun tho.

Let it slide as a favor.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 24, 2020)

Just one thing of note about Sealing. Despite Gojo being sealed his Infinity is still working and keeps his seal from being fully closed. He's also able to still influence the outside world while in his seal


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> Just one thing of note about Sealing. Despite Gojo being sealed his Infinity is still working and keeps his seal from being fully closed. He's also able to still influence the outside world while in his seal


IIRC he was physically seal away into a cube right?


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> Yup


is it true that his ability can be argued at Universal tier?


----------



## Atem (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> How can you apply toward an attack that come from a meta physical concept that you call "the future"? I think it is on you to demonstrate that such kind of ability need metric like distance or speed here due to the very mechanics of said ability.



It's literally based on time, and no amount of time. And no future exists. Where Yolo could ever reach Satoru Gojo. The Almighty can't make a future possible if it does not exist to begin with. Nor can it literally grant Yolo any possible future he can imagine no matter how obscene it is. It can only grant him what it actually has.

If The Almighty did not have a range limit Bleach would not have had a happy ending, and literally everyone in all dimensions would have lost immediately without Yolo having to employ any effort on his part. The whole arc wouldn't have even happened.

It wasn't an auto-win on that massive a scale, and required these people to be in his immediate vicinity. 



> I don't.



You do.



> Naw, that isn't as simple as a mere Ressurection, he literally manipulated an entire timeline (future) when changed his death. It proves indeed that he can mess with the laws of reality, physics aren't any exception.



It doesn't do so anywhere near to the scale we see Satoru Gojo's curse does. Nor does it allow to make literally any future possible even if it can't possibly happen. Meanwhile Satoru Gojo can make impossible variables exist, and reality bounces back trying to correct the irregularities that he causes.



> Aren't his ability spatial type? I doubt that it is more complex as the ability manipulate a countless amount of futures at the same time and makes anything ability that Yhwach see as powerless, as he did with Ichibei where he literally ignored and nullified his conceptual ability.



It's able to manipulate an infinite amount of space, recreate the Achilles and Tortoise paradox, make impossible variables that can't actually exist real, and create paradoxes in reality that the universe recoils back from. That's a lot crazier than The Almighty.



> Reality warping ignores the very concept that it is infinite in size as it ignored conceptual concepts like Ichibei abilities or death via manipulating an entire timeline.



Reality-warping has a range to it. Northstrider can only manipulate reality within a particular range with his authority. It's the same with The Almighty. It doesn't get special privileges here. It's also how we determine which reality-warper in superior. By how much of reality they actually effect.



> Well, not dura and dc as he can't destroy the Universe with his ability nor it tank something.



It would be in effect the same thing, and of the same scale. You would need an attack bigger than that to reach him, and he can stack literally infinite slices of space to throw at you.



Masterblack06 said:


> Why are we talking about Yhwach anyway? He serves no purpose and has no relevance to this thread. We gotta drop it now



Yeah, I am done with that.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Anomander Rake said:


> It's literally based on time, and no amount of time. And no future exists. Where Yolo could ever reach Satoru Gojo. The Almighty can't make a future possible if it does not exist to begin with. Nor can it literally grant Yolo any possible future he can imagine no matter how obscene it is. It can only grant him what it actually has.
> 
> If The Almighty did not have a range limit Bleach would not have had a happy ending, and literally everyone in all dimensions would have lost immediately without Yolo having to employ any effort on his part. The whole arc wouldn't have even happened.
> 
> ...


Naw, his ability isn't based on time, more like reality warping as he can manipulate any outcomes on a whim, therefore I fail to see how you could apply the concept of distance and speed. That future exists as long as he see it (his desires), that is all he need here to make it true.

Well, that is why PIS happened in order to nerf his ability, in no way he could be defeated in the plot of Bleach without PIS, that is impossible.

How I do?

Do you have example of impossibility that he made possible, I can also easily say that Yolo makes impossibility possible by manipulating infinite amounts of future at the same time and knowing everything from it to suit his whim.

I get the Infinite amount of distance but you will have to illustrate example of him creating those paradoxes, I feel like it just comes to that "infinite distance" mechanics.

How can you put range over an ability that manipulate the countless amounts of futures, all at that same time again? You will have a point if it was one linear future of a single timeline, but no, it is a countless amount of futures.

@Masterblack06

You can close this thread since I derail it wity bringing Yhwach and the verdict is that Gojo solo Naruto anyway


----------



## Kurou (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Naw, his ability isn't based on time, more like reality warping as he can manipulate any outcomes on a whim, therefore I fail to see how you could apply the concept of distance and speed. That future exists as long as he see it (his desires), that is all he need here to make it true.




Yeah, he gets to pick from possible futures. That does not mean he gets to make one up and have it happen

which is what Gywn is telling you


----------



## Kurou (Oct 24, 2020)

I guess you could say think of it like a deathnote? where the deathnote can't just reality warp a person to the otherside of the planet but it can control everything (like probability) that happens to a person if you're detailed enough


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 24, 2020)

Kurou said:


> I guess you could say think of it like a deathnote? where the deathnote can't just reality warp a person to the otherside of the planet but it can control everything (like probability) that happens to a person if you're detailed enough



actually even if you are detailed enough it can still fail.

Like if the person can't have access to a plane ticket within the estimated time.

Yhwach shit would also fail on that front if he has no way to bridge that future.

If he can just change a future randomly to whatever shit he wants, he could have just given everyone an unhealthy body and let them die of a heart attack.

 but that was never an option.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Yeah, he gets to pick from possible futures. That does not mean he gets to make one up and have it happen
> 
> which is what Gywn is telling you


He still have influence over all of them and see and control over all of it tho.

Bottom line, he can whatever the hell he want with the future or all others possible futures

he literally made a future where he didn't die lol. He change the future, meaning he make it up his own version of it.

The scenario and versatility is boundless.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> He still have influence over all of them and see and control over all of it tho.



He can see and pick ONE. He can't orchestrate everything within every possible future. 



> Bottom line, he can whatever the hell he want with the future or all others possible futures



That still doesn't mean he can make up futures that don't exist. There is no future in which he can kill Goku for instance and he can't just reality warp that possibility into existence.

*POSSIBLE* futures. Not whatever the hell his imagination can come up with



> he literally made a future where he didn't die lol.



Still doesn't mean he can just make up futures


> He change the future,



yes


> meaning he make it up his own version of it.



Non-sequitur 



> The scenario and versatility is boundless.



It's broken yeah. But again, he can't materialize a future that is impossible. cheating death by redirecting attacks ect isn't the same as having control over everything that happens and you keep equating the two for some reason


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Kurou said:


> He can see and pick ONE. He can't orchestrate everything within every possible future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He pick one which is the most suitable for him while overseeing all the possible others futures at the same. He can choose one after the other ad infinitum at will.

He can by either picking s future where he has deadly disease or he is emotionally broken in another timeline where his ability is down, the possibility are endless with him.

he picked a future where Ichigo bankai was broken, same power that could one shot him like a fodder and he was scared to face head on.

how it is a non sequitur?

Beating Ichigo was technically impossible for him on conventional means, cheating his death was impossible and there, he did.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> He pick one which is the most suitable for him while overseeing all the possible others futures at the same.



again that is just wrong.

every possible future Yhwack has access to is limited to certain events.

it is impossible for all possible future for Ichigo to be a shinigami fighter in every single one of them, he could have been a normal human in some or one of the 2 other bloodline he has activating first.

but Yhwack can't chose those version of the future, which means he has limited amount of possible future he can pick there might be countless of them but not all future is available to him.

 because if he can just pick any future he has multiple future he could have took that would either make Ichigo a normal human or already dead. Basically a future timeline where Ichigo already failed and died being an option but he never actually chose that.


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2020)

> yeehaw wank in a thread where he isn't involved

bruh


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

shade0180 said:


> again that is just wrong.
> 
> every possible future Yhwack has access to is limited to certain events.
> 
> ...


How do you know that since he never tried and his Almighty ability was still sealed during those events and once he awakened the Almighty, it was already in the past and therefore inaccessible to him as his ability deal with only the future


----------



## Kurou (Oct 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> > yeehaw wank in a thread where he isn't involved
> 
> bruh




This is actually covered under the old arguments shit so it's best to just stop now yeah


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> How do you know that since he never tried and his Almighty ability was still sealed during those events and once he awakened the Almighty, it was already in the past and therefore inaccessible to him as his ability deal with only the future


it never happened and he never had that choice to begin with as shown in the series.

 if he can actually try to do that why didn't he do it.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Kurou said:


> This is actually covered under the old arguments shit so it's best to just stop now yeah


Okay, I stop now.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

shade0180 said:


> it never happened and he never had that choice to begin with as shown in the series.
> 
> if he can actually try to do that why didn't he do it.


Don't forget that the writing of this series and PIS literally nerfed his ability


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Don't forget that the writing of this series and PIS literally nerfed his ability


Yes his ability got nerf at some point but abilities he hasn't shown isn't going to be handed down for him on a silver platter.

 and you can't call that PIS just because you think he can do it, when in reality he never even shown to use that type of ability.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> > yeehaw wank in a thread where he isn't involved
> 
> bruh


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2020)

Kurou said:


> This is actually covered under the old arguments shit so it's best to just stop now yeah




for example the yeehaw vs hst threads are banned

tbh, at this point, every yeehaw vs anybody thread must be banned, cuz they are the same arguments, repeated and recycled


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

shade0180 said:


> Yes his ability got nerf at some point but abilities he hasn't shown isn't going to be handed down for him on a silver platter.
> 
> and you can't call that PIS just because you think he can do it, when in reality he never even shown to use that type of ability.


His ability was described as such, the problem is using it st his full extent left no room of a chance for the protagonist or anyone in Bleach.

It isn't difficult to understand, he has countless futures on the menu, he has knowledge over those countless futures, he chooses the most suitable one (at the time) for his immediate needs knowing in advance what his opponent will do and what weakness he has.


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2020)

just to know

when i make gojo's profile, i will include also as a win not only against nardo, but against yeehaw too


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> just to know
> 
> when i make gojo's profile, i will include also as a win not only against nardo, but against yeehaw too


Even if for argument sake, let's say that Almighty can't affect him (which I disagree), Gojo can't still put him down as well as he can cheat his own fate via his ability, even if he is killed, so it is inconclusive at worst.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Even if for argument sake, let's say that Almighty can't affect him (which I disagree), Gojo can't still put him down as well as he can cheat his own fate via his ability, even if he is killed, so it is inconclusive at worst.


incapacitation is a win.

Gojo can put him in a box of infinity where he won't have the ability to process everything and will auto lose.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

shade0180 said:


> incapacitation is a win.
> 
> Gojo can put him in a box of infinity where he won't have the ability to process everything and will auto lose.


He will see it coming before it even happens and change his own future lol.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> He will see it coming before it even happens and change his own future lol.


again he can't change shit if it isn't possible.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

shade0180 said:


> again he can't change shit if it isn't possible.


Well, if he can process the information and knowledge of countless possibilities futures at the same time, what make you think that he can't process infinite knowledge? That boil down to the same things.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 24, 2020)

Everyone is universal these days lol


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Anyway I don't give a damn about this thread anymore, I rather watch the UFC card that it is about to go down and as usual AAAND STILL.

I can't wait to see the tears of several people


----------



## Kurou (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Well, if he can process the information and knowledge of countless possibilities futures at the same time, what make you think that he can't process infinite knowledge? That boil down to the same things.




Now you're equating seeing the future with omniscience


you keep walking into one nlf after another


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2020)

@Masterblack06


lock it, the thread has ended a while ago

now it went to a way different direction


----------



## Atem (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> His ability was described as such, the problem is using it st his full extent left no room of a chance for the protagonist or anyone in Bleach.
> 
> It isn't difficult to understand, he has countless futures on the menu, he has knowledge over those countless futures, he chooses the most suitable one (at the time) for his immediate needs knowing in advance what his opponent will do and what weakness he has.



Blah, blah, blah.

You're still going at this?

Satoru Gojo lays down the bottom line. Yolo ain't stopping jack shit.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 24, 2020)

Universe level vs universe level threads tend to have issues


----------



## SSMG (Oct 24, 2020)

Could Sasuke beat this Gojo guy? Sasuke has dimensional teleportation. Can KO him via genjutsu. 

Would that combo be enough to take this dude down? 
I've literally never heard of this gojo guy before tho and am only basing that from what I've read in this thread.


----------



## Atem (Oct 24, 2020)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Universe level vs universe level threads tend to have issues



Yolo is only universal in Akira's wet dreams.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 24, 2020)

Anomander Rake said:


> Yolo is only universal in Akira's wet dreams.


Tbf, neither are universal


----------



## Kurou (Oct 24, 2020)

SSMG said:


> Could Sasuke beat this Gojo guy? Sasuke has dimensional teleportation. Can KO him via genjutsu.
> 
> Would that combo be enough to take this dude down?
> I've literally never heard of this gojo guy before tho and am only basing that from what I've read in this thread.



Dimensional teleportaion isn't doing anything. The space between them is still infinite so he'll never reach. The only way to reach him is to have the ability to ignore distance/cutspace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atem (Oct 24, 2020)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Tbf, neither are universal



Alexa what is manipulating and weaponizing a literal infinite amount of space?

"It sounds about universal to me."

Alexa doesn't lie.

Unless you define a universe as bigger than infinite in size. It could also be smaller, and finite in size.

The scale of his spatial manipulation would be within the range of infinity, and presumably would be effective within that scale.

It obviously doesn't focus on large scale destruction but that's because it's not supposed to. It's hax.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 24, 2020)

Anomander Rake said:


> Alexa what is manipulating and weaponizing a literal infinite amount of space?
> 
> "It sounds about universal to me."
> 
> ...


No need to start off being so obnoxious. Shit’s cringe


----------



## Kurou (Oct 24, 2020)

Anomander Rake said:


> Alexa what is manipulating and weaponizing a literal infinite amount of space?
> 
> "It sounds about universal to me."
> 
> ...



That doesn't make him universal. He just has a really good spatial hax.


----------



## Atem (Oct 24, 2020)

Jackalinthebox said:


> No need to start off being so obnoxious. Shit’s cringe



I am not sorry. You should be used to it by now. 



Kurou said:


> That doesn't make him universal. He just has a really good spatial hax.



That's what I was trying to say. His hax is effectively within that range but he can't actually do something like destroy the universe. Due to the fact it's localized.

However, if someone threw an attack at him that wasn't infinite in size or something? It wouldn't be able to breach his defenses.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 24, 2020)

True enough


technically you could actually argue his defense is universal. Not in range yeah but in order to hit him you'd pretty much have to destroy the universe which is also infinite. Anything _less_ than infinite and it needs to ignore spatial properties to actually hit him


----------



## Kurou (Oct 24, 2020)

Though I suppose it doesn't need to be universal, just have infinite range. Or certain conditions.


The Gun Devil in chainsaw man comes to mind. His ability is less shooting bullets and acts more conceptually, so theoretically he could hit Gojo


----------



## Atem (Oct 24, 2020)

Kurou said:


> True enough
> 
> 
> technically you could actually argue his defense is universal. Not in range yeah but in order to hit him you'd pretty much have to destroy the universe which is also infinite. Anything _less_ than infinite and it needs to ignore spatial properties to actually hit him



I wonder if you could argue the opposite for purple. Since he's basically throwing infinite slices of space at someone. So, they would need a defense of similar scale to his own to defend against it. Even if each individual slice of space is barely anything. An infinite amount of barely anything is still infinite.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 24, 2020)

Make it Satoru after just mastering Infinity and he loses to some Nerdo fuckers with poison lol. In the flashback arc after mastering Infinity he said it was still too hard for him to pick up on poisonous stuff


----------

